# TiVo Rack mountable Mega



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=106292&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1964575&highlight=
http://blogs.wsj.com/personal-technology/2014/09/08/the-5000-tivo-mega-will-store-3-years-of-video/

The Alpha and the Omega of DVRs. 24Tb of storage, 6 tuners. Hard drives are hot swappable and in a RAID 5 configuration. That's 6 months of recording if all 6 tuners were in constant use and nothing ever deleted.

Free lifetime service is included in the $5000 price tag.


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Free lifetime service is included in the $5000 price tag.


LOL! God I hope sooo....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm suspicious of the 6 months claim. MPEG2 HD is about 2GB/hour?

By my calculations that's about 2000 hours of six-channel recording which adds up to about 2.78 months. Even if it were 1GB/hour, it would still not make it.

We're a long way from April 1st.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

With something that big I would think they would have more than 6 tuners.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

For that money, and given that some cable co's are going 12+ tuners, I'd think this Mega would have 2 Cable Card slots minimum. 

Their license to use Cable Card might limit them to only one card per device, but this thing with 12 or 18 tuners would be sweet. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

harsh said:


> I'm suspicious of the 6 months claim. MPEG2 HD is about 2GB/hour?
> 
> By my calculations that's about 2000 hours of six-channel recording which adds up to about 2.78 months. Even if it were 1GB/hour, it would still not make it.
> 
> We're a long way from April 1st.


Their actual quote is 23,000 hours, but quite a lot of that can be concurrent, so I tried to do the conversion myself.

Considering TWC DVRs only hold about 20 hours....


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> Their actual quote is 23,000 hours, but quite a lot of that can be concurrent, so I tried to do the conversion myself.


That still seems awfully optimistic unless they anticipate a full MPEG4 transition.

Imagine how large the playlist could potentially be.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Seems as though everyone missed the quote for HD recording hours -- 4,000 as compared to the 26000 hours of SD recording.
This is one generation of TiVo DVR that I'll pass on, seeing as I have mothballed Series 1 and Series 2 DVR's in addition to four active TiVo digital DVR's -- a Series 3, TiVo HD, TiVo Premiere and a Roamio plus (with two mini's connected via MoCa). All but the Series 1 have lifetime service.
I'm curious about the mention of available On Demand service, since I haven't seen any mention of bidirectional CableCards.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yep, I did miss that. I was totally in at 26,000, but no way I'd spend $5k and leave DirecTV for 4,000


----------



## kaminar (Mar 25, 2012)

For roughly half that amount, you can keep D* and get a very nice External 24TB RAID6 box:

Per Amazon:
$977 (Synology 1813+; yes it has eSATA ports)
Can support HDDs up to 6TB each, but for argument's sake, let's say 8 bays x 4TB = 32TB. Using 2 HDDs for parity leaves us with 6 x 4TB = 24TB)
http://www.amazon.com/Synology-DiskStation-Diskless-Attached-DS1813/dp/B00CRB53CU

$1,376 (8 WD Red 4TB drives x $172 each)
http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-WD40EFRX-Cache-Drive/dp/B00EHBERSE

Good luck!

-=K=-


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Yeah, but of course even then you have a single point of failure.

But cheaper than what I just spent replacing my windows...


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

This is just a stunt.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> This is just a stunt.


That will be available for sale soon.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

TheRatPatrol said:


> With something that big I would think they would have more than 6 tuners.





dualsub2006 said:


> but this thing with 12 or 18 tuners would be sweet.


I can rarely find one thing to record.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> Yeah, but of course even then you have a single point of failure.
> 
> But cheaper than what I just spent replacing my windows...


Unless you record a lot of ota stuff, then it will move to a new machine..


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I don't think the networks have enough stuff that's any good. And it's debatable from the cable channels. Could really fill up on HBO free weekends.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

http://custom.tivo.c...a_products.html


24TB recording capacity
6 tuners
Rack mountable
Raid configuration with hot-swappable drives
Anodized precision-machined bezel
Multi-room networking (Ethernet/MoCA®)
Control with TiVo app, RF remote or IP
Built-in mobile streaming2
===========================================================
I used this forum search feature to find '_TiVo Mega_' and it didn't find this thread.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Their actual quote is 23,000 hours, but quite a lot of that can be concurrent, so I tried to do the conversion myself.
> 
> Considering TWC DVRs only hold about 20 hours....


That's 1000 days of recordings, assuming you take off one hour to sleep and eat each day. Who in the world has time to watch that much stuff? We watch less than two hours of recorded TV per day and delete most programs after watching.

OTOH, the TWC DVR isn't big enough...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> I used this forum search feature to find '_TiVo Mega_' and it didn't find this thread.


The search feature has become an exercise in unecessary roughness since the IP Board transition as you have to remember to change the scope of the search (typically "forums").

I use Google to search DBSTalk. Copy and paste the following line of text into the Google search box and you'll find mention in a few different threads and even a front page news item.

dbstalk.com:Tivo Mega

In defense of the DBSTalk search feature, if you specify that you want to search forums, it presents essentially the same links but the Google method is easier and typically much faster. I find it hard to recommend the search feature when it requires so much setup to get the desired result.


----------

